# FS one 40 gallon breeder setup.



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

tank + glass top : all glass brand.

Filter: emperor 280 power filter.

MINT CONDITION.










$70 *( the new price: $60 )* | PM

you have a choice to get one 150W eheim heater for $15 with this setup.

thanks,

H.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

I can add one or two Hydor Koralia Powerhead with this sale as well.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

weekend bump


----------



## microfiche. (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey there! What are the dimensions? Thanks


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

36" x 18" x 16"


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Free bump for one of my all-time favorite tank footprints! These are GREAT tanks - very versatile.
Good luck with the sale - AWESOME deal


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i bought the other one he had for sale. good deal.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Is there a lid/canopy set with lights as well in the glass top? (sorry to sound stupid) Do you have pictures?


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Hollyhawk said:


> Is there a lid/canopy set with lights as well in the glass top? (sorry to sound stupid) Do you have pictures?


Original glass top. thx

Mike, if you need another one, let me know.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Free bump for one of my all-time favorite tank footprints! These are GREAT tanks - very versatile.
> Good luck with the sale - AWESOME deal


Thanks Shelley. yes. the foot print is the point of these tanks I bought.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it still avail??


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Pmed.......


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> i bought the other one he had for sale. good deal.


You got PM.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Still available.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

This tank and set up should be GONE by now folks. GREAT deal


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

$60 for tank + glass top. Thanks.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Still available.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

new price. thanks


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

bump for a week


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

PIC added. thanks.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Ill take it if you can deliver


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

sorry, can not delivery. 

PENDING for pick up.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Pending for pickup. thanks.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Sold. thanks


----------

